# Package headed for Jayess, Misspellipi



## El Guapo (Mar 12, 2016)

Well I felt bad for sniping ol' @Tclem in the call auction, and he recently sent me a really sweet knife. I've been telling Tony for a couple of months now that I have some wood I'll be sending him for use on his knives, and I finally got around to it today. Note: this is actually all just packing protection for a peanut not pictured. Here you go, good buddy! Don't float away!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 12, 2016)

Is the peanut boiled or roasted. U da man


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 12, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Is the peanut boiled or roasted. U da man


Neither... it's turned! And glad you like 'em!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 12, 2016)

Dog gone Tony, you need to bait him in to sniping you some more.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Mar 12, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Dog gone Tony, you need to need to bait him in to sniping you some more.


Yeah he fell hook line and ..... Well he got a knife out of the deal. Lol


----------

